# Please Help!! Scours, Cough, Raspy after eating, Temp 102



## GoatMoma (Jun 29, 2011)

I posted the other night about my month old buckling being constipated. I did as the vet said and gave him 3cc mineral oil. Now he has had diarrhea for 2 solid days! He is still eating ok, but not great. I am giving him mostly pedilyte and Gatorade. I stopped his whole milk this afternoon per the vet. He is sleeping a lot still, but will get up and play some and want a bottle only to drink a small amount and then sound very raspy in his throat and lungs and his belly get upset again. He started shaking today so I finally got a temp, it's 102. I've tried 2 doses of pepto and it hasn't helped at all.

Doc said it's the mineral oil making his bowels loose, but that's been over 48 hours and only one dose. I'm worried he has pneumonia. He is still grinding his teeth and his poor belly is so upset and nothing has helped him so far.

Somebody please help me help this baby!! PLEASE!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Please Help!! Scours, Cough, Raspy after eating, Temp 10*

Sounds like pneumonia starting. 
If he were mine I would start Penicillian ASAP. 
Probiotics are important to keep his rumen going and also B vitamin injected if you have it. 
I also would stop the mineral oil and the Pepto since neigh is helping. 
I would not stop milk; milk is needed for the nutrition of a 1month old. Stoping milk for a short time to see if it helps is ok but if he has not had any today he really needs it IMO. 
Have you had a fecal done to check for cocci and worms?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Please Help!! Scours, Cough, Raspy after eating, Temp 10*

Keep him in a area that the temp is level no big swings high and low. Monitor his temp and watch for dehydration. Have you been doing the pinch tent test? 48 hours of scours for a little one is a lot of lost fluid.


----------



## GoatMoma (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Please Help!! Scours, Cough, Raspy after eating, Temp 10*

Symptoms

*1. Very little poop for a week, then hunching up with no poop, grinding teeth from time to time but other than that being very active and happy.*
Treatment first ProBios then 3ccs mineral oil
*2. Breathing hard, raspy sounds after eating and cough.*
*3. At times, shaking but temp is 102.*
Treatment either holding him with a blanket in my lap, or a heating pad with a blanket over the pad on low.
*4.Scours after mineral oil for 2 days*
Treatment Gatorade, Pedilyte, cut back and then off milk, nutri drench in a few bottles throughout the day with his Gatorade. 2 doses of Pepto 10ccs each time.

No matter what he drinks, whether its just milk or just Gatorade his stomach starts churning and he has diarrhea, sometimes shooting out across the floor. And he sounds so congested after he drinks anything. Then it clears up. I drank a milk shake and sounded just like him and after a min like with him it goes away. But he is also coughing right after he eats. I make sure he is looking up the whole time he eats and he's not choking during bottles so I just don't understand.

I've spoken with three vets and none could see him because they are out of town for a continuing education thing in knoxville. They will be back in a few days but what the heck do I do till then? Nothing they have suggested has helped him and he's drinking less and less. I'm in tears and feel so helpless to help my baby. *If anyone can please offer any advice, it will be so greatly appreciated! Thank you!* :grouphug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Please Help!! Scours, Cough, Raspy after eating, Temp 10*

Do you have Penicilian? 
What sort of bottle nipple are you using? 
Are you heating the milk when you were giving him milk?


----------



## GoatMoma (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Please Help!! Scours, Cough, Raspy after eating, Temp 10*

I am doing the pinch test and so far he snaps back but with him wanting less and less to drink, I'm worried. He has had about 12oz of milk today but mostly Gatorade. Vet said to not give him anymore milk tonight and then tomorrow start him back on it slowly. I don't know how to do a fecal at home and the vets are out of town. When his belly is empty he is happy and playing. After he eats he is sick, scours and grinding his teeth then the coughing and labored breathing and only wants me to hold him.

I have PenG.
I tried using the lamb nibbles but he choked so we went back to the baby bottle he had been using. I am heating his milk to just a little warm to my wrist. Can I heat up his pedilyte or Gatorade? I'm keeping in the fridge and unsure if I should heat it?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Please Help!! Scours, Cough, Raspy after eating, Temp 10*

If it were me I would start Pen at 1cc per 25#
I would feed him things at least a little warm if they are cold and he is a bit low temp already it can chill him. 
Any vet can do a fecal even a dog/cat vet. 
It almost sounds like he is not swallowing the fluid right to cough and have labored breathing after drinking. I would try switching the nipple to the red prichard type or something longer to see if that stops the after eating cough/breathing issue. 
Prior to him getting sick last week has he always had normal poop and seamed fine? 
What sort of Probiotic are you using? It does sound like his rumen is off.


----------



## GoatMoma (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Please Help!! Scours, Cough, Raspy after eating, Temp 10*

He weighs 9lbs so give him 1cc? Do you mind telling me how often I should give that to him as well?

I will get a fecal done in the morning then, I didn't know that about domestic vets. Maybe they can lesson to his lungs for me too. I sure hope so!

I tried the longer nibbles but he did so poorly with them, but I'll try again tomorrow.

I'm using the blue paste, Pro Bios from Tractor Supply. I've given him two doses a few days apart and every time he acted like it hurt his belly just like the Gatorade and anything else he drinks. Thank you so much for talking to me! Stanley and hug you!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: Please Help!! Scours, Cough, Raspy after eating, Temp 10*

I have no advice, I just wanted to say I hope you can get this figured out so your little guy can feel better. Prayers going your way!


----------



## GoatMoma (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Please Help!! Scours, Cough, Raspy after eating, Temp 10*

HoosierShadow and freedomstarfarm Thank you. Hugs to you both.


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Please Help!! Scours, Cough, Raspy after eating, Temp 10*

ray: ray: ray: ray:


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2012)

*Re: Please Help!! Scours, Cough, Raspy after eating, Temp 10*

This is what I use for respiratory problems Nuflor. I am not recommending that you use it but am sure that if this were my animal I would give it 1.5-2cc. SQ every other day for 3 days or until lungs were clear. It can be purchased in any amount from a Vet. I think Nuflor comes in a Gold Label that may be a no sting. It does burn and rubbing the injection site for several seconds will help relieve the pain. Most cases of lung problems cease after the 3rd day. If it were severe I would use 2-2.5cc every day until marked improvement was noticed then every other day at the lessor rate. Most cases of pneumonia or croup I have noticed improvement in as little as 10 hours. For an upset stomach I give gass x strips a kid that small maybe a quarter of a strip will make his belly feel better.
The scours were caused by a change in diet is my guess, 10cc pro biotic and a little time. I would warm up his liquids gator aid too and see if he will nibble a little alfalfa leafs to get something solid in his rumin even if I had to help him by putting them in his mouth.
Once again I am not recommending any of these treatments but am simply stating what I would do if I had a sick 1 month old goat with the described symptoms.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Please Help!! Scours, Cough, Raspy after eating, Temp 10*

^ Nuflor is a good RX only drug for respiratory issues. 
****The dose is 1cc per 25# every other day 2-3 times. I have also sean it dosed at 1cc per 16# when nay used one time. This baby is less than 10 pounds I would not recommend giving that big a dose to this kid but that is me. I don't like to underdose but I feel that is overdosing a strong drug.

How is the little guy this AM?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Please Help!! Scours, Cough, Raspy after eating, Temp 10*

I agree on getting a fecal done...that may help answer to why the scours are happening...

Other things that may cause scours in young kids is..feeding to much milk...

By any chance ...do you think the baby may of gotten the milk into the lungs...that is a possibility with the temp being normal..... Ask your vet what should be done in case this is what happened...

Nuflor is a RX drug and I love it....your vet should give you instructions on what is the best dosage for the kid.....


----------



## winky (Jun 19, 2011)

*Re: Please Help!! Scours, Cough, Raspy after eating, Temp 10*

How's he doing today? Did you see the vet? ray:


----------



## GoatMoma (Jun 29, 2011)

*Re: Please Help!! Scours, Cough, Raspy after eating, Temp 10*

Stanley has been his normal lil full of life self today. He ate his bottles, played and felt good all day! He is still having diarrhea though. He only poops after eating or peeing like he should, but it's runny. It only became runny after the mineral oil, but for some reason it's staying that way. I'm giving him 8oz bottles of 3/4 whole milk, 1/4 Gatorade in 3 bottles today I added a tsp of plain yogurt and he felt just fine after instead of the upset belly. Here and there I'm giving him just Gatorade to keep him hydrated. I left off the yogurt on the last bottle because I saw him hunch and nothing came out. He is grinding his teeth from time to time, but not constant like before. I noticed when he eats, he sucks down his bottles so fast, within a minute or two they are empty. I really think he has milk in his lungs and I'm taking him to the doc tomorrow for that. Since he was so good today, I waited on my trusted vet to get back in town to do the fecal and check his lungs. Thank you all so much for the advice and prayers. You have no idea how much peace you brought to me last night and today. We're not out the woods, but maybe we're seeing a light. ray:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Please Help!! Scours, Cough, Raspy after eating, Temp 10*

Glad he is doing ok. Hopefully the vet can figure out the rest.

It would be fine to put yogurt in all his bottles. Probiotics are something you can give them without fear of causing future problems. My vet always says you can give them Probios every day if you want to, it won't hurt them. Of course most of the time you don't need to do that.


----------

